# Baby Shower!



## cestbeaucreations (Dec 14, 2013)

So we are expecting our first child and I wanted to do something nice for those attending our showers so I made these bars that smell of "Newborn". We aren't finding out the gender which is why it has those three colors and our nursery is grey so that ties that in as well. The little white specks are jojoba beads. I cannot wait to lay them out and hopefully hear some great feedback and maybe get new customers! It's a win-win! SO PUMPED! :clap:

<3


----------



## juliab86 (Dec 14, 2013)

Congratulations!!! Soap looks fantastic and I wish you luck on your new arrival!


----------



## cestbeaucreations (Dec 14, 2013)

Thank you so very much for your kind words! Made my day! <3


----------



## lisamaliga (Dec 14, 2013)

Congratulations!  The soap looks wonderful and it has a dynamic color combo. Is "Newborn" a baby powder fragrance?


----------



## cestbeaucreations (Dec 14, 2013)

Thank you so much! "Newborn" has a powdery note finish but smells like a Cabbage Patch kid if that makes any sense. It isn't overpowering baby powder.


----------



## Khanjari (Dec 15, 2013)

I love how the 3 colors are layered. Fantastic job!

Congratulations on the soon to be the new member of the home and family! It is a wonderful time... Enjoy every bit of it!


----------



## cestbeaucreations (Dec 15, 2013)

Thank you so much!! 9 weeks or less until baby time! I am at that nervous, excited stage. haha. Thank you for your feedback-i greatly appreciate it as well!


----------



## rebekahhall (Dec 15, 2013)

Congrats!!! I am sure your guests will love that beautiful soap!


----------



## shivani (Dec 15, 2013)

Thats Lovely!!


----------



## cestbeaucreations (Dec 15, 2013)

*Thank you!*

Your kind words are so encouraging! I love our forum because of all of you! Soapers unite!  <3 <3


----------



## Ellacho (Dec 15, 2013)

Congrats!! Love your soap !


----------



## Khanjari (Dec 15, 2013)

cestbeaucreations said:


> Your kind words are so encouraging! I love our forum because of all of you! Soapers unite!  <3 <3




That is the best part of this forum, I agree! So much encouragement and support! I am so happy that I am a part of it! <3 ya'll


----------

